# A different style target pouch and fresh bands



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I finally got the courage to try my hand at tying some new bands on the Spanish style target shooter that I got from Gaspar. It take a little different technique in tying than I'm used to.

To tie this style, instead of using some thin pieces of TBG or rubber bands, they are whip tied with heavy thread...in this case Irish Linen left over from pool cue repair. Like most bandsets, I tied the pouch on first, just to get a feel for tying the knots...good thing as I did have to retie one. I made a small addition to my band tying jig by adding 2 small eye screws that I opened up just enough to accept the rods of the shooter. This allowed me to use both hands on the thread and not have to hurry as someone else held the frame.

Here is a close up of the knot at the pouch









Here is the pouch I made...it is not my design...it is my copy of those made by Luis Julian.















The extra tab on the back allows for a smooth release. I was kind of skeptical on how it would work, but I'm really liking it now that I have learned how to load and shoot it. It feels strange not holding the pouch and ammo together. It is very thin, so using it with heavy bands will require a strong grip.

I ended up cutting off the knot that is shown on the top of the pouch. The superglue made it very hard and sharp, so I cut it as close as I could and now it is not noticeable.

I did add the locator holes to help me keep the ammo in the right position while I learn how to shoot with this pouch. Without them, it's very easy for the ammo to slip from the center enough to affect the shot. I was having enough problem learning to slide my hand down the pouch while pulling back on the bands enough to keep the ammo in the pouch, much less keep in centered.

As with any bands, there was a short break in period and I needed to make a couple of small adjustments, but I'm very happy with them...especially for my first go.

This is one of my good runs after I got used to everything again






Down the road, I may change the pouch to a little lighter leather, and this one gives me a little slap on the finger every so often. It was all I had on hand at the time. It will work for now.

I know now that I won't be afraid to try something new just because it is different.

Keep shooting.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

"Cool" My friend Nice shooting...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice shooting and good to see something new!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's Pretty Awesome! Nice Pouch Ties And Pouch, They Look Very Clean And Durable.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm, a man that uses his brain. Keep it up! -- Tex


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Graywolf.

Aside from the Spanish square rubber, do you think flatbands or tubes would work on those Spanish shooters?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> "Cool" My friend Nice shooting...~AKAOldmiser


Thank you



stej said:


> Nice shooting and good to see something new!


Thanks...just my version of someone else's design.



ryguy27 said:


> That's Pretty Awesome! Nice Pouch Ties And Pouch, They Look Very Clean And Durable.


Thanks...I'm happy with how it came out.



Tex-Shooter said:


> Hmmm, a man that uses his brain. Keep it up! -- Tex


Not me...I would never have come up with any of this on my own. This is just my version of the ones made by Luis Julian. He was kind enough to let his work be shown. I also have to credit Gaspar...he is the one that did all the work to photo the pouches and send them to me.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing, Graywolf.
> 
> Aside from the Spanish square rubber, do you think flatbands or tubes would work on those Spanish shooters?


My pleasure. Many of the Spanish shooters use flatbands and tubes. They are not as long lasting as the gum rubber, but they are much faster. I used the chrony the other night and found that I was getting on the average of 135 ft/sec with the gum rubber. I have some .02 latex on a different frame (not a Spanish style frame) with a comparable pull and it was getting 205 ft/sec.

When I changed my original gum rubber bands, I had well over 1000 rounds through it...it's pretty rare for me to get that with flats. I have never used tubes for target shooting, but they shoot better when maxed out and they have never lasted that long for me.

Todd


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for sharing, Graywolf.
> ...


Thank you, Todd, for all your input and experience. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey Wolfman, Way to go!  it is fun to see your experiments with the Spanish Shooter  Thanks!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice shooting Todd. That pouch style is really interesting.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's some great shooting especially using a totally different setup!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this, GW!!! Good stuff. Have you tried striking matches with this rig?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice shootin!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> Thanks for this, GW!!! Good stuff. Have you tried striking matches with this rig?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles, a while ago I posted this..

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31214-match-lightspanish-style/?hl=%2Bspanish+%2Bmatch+%2Blight

It is the same frame and type of bands, but I now have the new pouch on it.

I lost a little speed with the new bands, as I tied them a little longer to adjust for height of the shot. I'll have to try to light a match again when I get some time.

Todd


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

That is a neat concept for pouches. I wouldn't mind giving one of these a try myself.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The knot on the pouch attachment looks interesting, in the last time some of my constrictor knots loose and will open,

nice work on the pouch, hope it works well with small ammo !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I missed this one. Thanks for sharing your experience Graywolf.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing I really like these Spanish Slingshots and will give the pouch mod a try 
Thanks for Luis Julian,Gaspar and the rest of the Spanish friends to show there slingshot know how
I really apresheate that 
Cheers


----------

